# WebDAV Digest: client used wrong authentication scheme `Basic'



## nofreak (6. Sep. 2018)

Hallo,

meine WebDAV Einrichtung mit ISPConfig3 funktioniert unter Windows 7 usw. hervorragend. 

Nur leider habe ich eine ClosedSource Anwendung, die obige Fehlermeldung beim Anmelden auswirft. 

Wie kann ich dem WebDAV nun beibringen, ebenfalls 'Basic' zu verwenden?

Danke für Hilfe 
Frank


----------



## Till (7. Sep. 2018)

Ich denke mal das wird nicht ohne Änderungen im ISPConfig apache plugin gehen, wenn Du es generell ändern willst. Wenn Du nur für eine website zusätzlich webdav mit basic auth benötigst, dann könntest Du den dafür notwendigen code ins apache direktiven Feld einfügen und dann eine passwd Datei manuell anlegen: https://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.4/mod/mod_dav.html


----------



## nofreak (8. Sep. 2018)

Hallo,

ja danke ... aber jetzt bin ich genauso schlau wie vorher ... wie soll das gehen?

Das:
DavLockDB "/usr/local/apache2/var/DavLock"

<Directory "/usr/local/apache2/htdocs/foo">
    Require all granted
    Dav On

    AuthType Basic
    AuthName DAV
    AuthUserFile "user.passwd"

    <LimitExcept GET POST OPTIONS>
        Require user admin
    </LimitExcept>
</Directory>

sollte wohl unter Apache Direktiven eingetragen werden. Und wie geht es dann weiter?


----------

